# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  JKU bed and storage platform (anybody speak German?)

## psross

I really like the look of this platform from Red Rock Adventures (or 4x4 Passion) in Germany but I don't understand what they are saying in this video and they don't sell in the US. Some features I like:

drawers with removable binsAccess to in-floor-storage wellbolted-down platformspace for fridge while maintaining good head room and full area sleeping platform 

Has anyone come across a platform with similar features?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH0c...16039841487685

https://www.redrockadventures.de/jee...nausbau-fotos/

----------


## RS2

A bit rusty, caught a few things

They built it themselves, took about a week
Had to measure carefully with height to fit the storage but have enough headroom to sleep in it.
The guy is about 1.8 meters tall and can fit fine, best for sleeping one person.
They use the removable boxes, one big and one small to still get storage under the drawer slides
There are latches to keep the drawers closed.
Took about 2 hours to install.





> I really like the look of this platform from Red Rock Adventures (or 4x4 Passion) in Germany but I don't understand what they are saying in this video and they don't sell in the US. Some features I like:
> 
> drawers with removable binsAccess to in-floor-storage wellbolted-down platformspace for fridge while maintaining good head room and full area sleeping platform
> 
> Has anyone come across a platform with similar features?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH0c...16039841487685
> 
> https://www.redrockadventures.de/jee...nausbau-fotos/

----------


## MassMopar

I built something very similar (in form, not in execution!)

The question is: How tall are you?  and.... how tall is your fridge?

I'm 6'5" and headroom is not something that exists in this setup... there is enough space to turn over but certainly not enough to sit up.  It's a perfect escape from the elements though if you're planning on camping somewhere really wet/windy/cold!  You better be limber though because getting into or out of it is like trying to climb thru the window of one of the back doors.

----------


## psross

> A bit rusty, caught a few things
> 
> They built it themselves, took about a week
> Had to measure carefully with height to fit the storage but have enough headroom to sleep in it.
> The guy is about 1.8 meters tall and can fit fine, best for sleeping one person.
> They use the removable boxes, one big and one small to still get storage under the drawer slides
> There are latches to keep the drawers closed.
> Took about 2 hours to install.


Danke!

----------


## psross

[QUOTE=MassMopar;387579]I built something very similar (in form, not in execution!)

The question is: How tall are you?  and.... how tall is your fridge?

I'm 6'5" and headroom is not something that exists in this setup... there is enough space to turn over but certainly not enough to sit up.  It's a perfect escape from the elements though if you're planning on camping somewhere really wet/windy/cold!  You better be limber though because getting into or out of it is like trying to climb thru the window of one of the back doors.  

That is great, thanks!

I see you have a roof-top tent. Did you give up sleeping in the JKU? Did you re-install the rear seats?

----------


## MassMopar

> I see you have a roof-top tent. Did you give up sleeping in the JKU? Did you re-install the rear seats?


We used both on a few trips.  Roof tent is ideal in good conditions, it's more comfortable, etc.  Sleeping in the JK on the platform was reserved for really windy nights where sleep was tough with the tent flapping incessantly.  Sleeping inside was difficult - had to move a bunch of gear to the front seats to open up space on the platform.  

That said, I dismantled the platform and sold that jeep.  My preferred way to sleep inside our other JK (while traveling solo) is to pull the front passenger seat out and leave it home.  Then flip 60 side of the back seat forward, and presto, plenty of room.  All of my gear easily fit on the 40 side of the back seat.  My "new" Cherokee makes things even easier - the front passenger seat folds forward completely flat, and I can stretch out inside the jeep without pulling any of the seats, just fold them all down.

----------

